# 1 piece crank with seals?  How do I take it apart?



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 9, 2009)

I've got a 1910-20 Barnes (probably made by Columbia or the ABC).  I thought I'd lube the bottom bracket but there's a ring with a rubber seal and two little holes in it like I'm supposed to turn it with a pin wrench.
It's really hard to turn.  I've turned it about 3/4 of a turn to the right (it's on the left side of the bike) an then it stops.  Is it threaded or pressed in  How do I get it out of the way so that I can lube my bearings?
Thanks, I'll post some pics tomorrow.
Ben


----------



## sam (Nov 26, 2009)

If it has holes for a pin spanner--work it back and forth oil it and repeat till you work it loose.It will be threaded if it takes a pin spanner wrinch.Barnes were very well made bikes---don't rush it.


----------

